# Медиальный остеофит



## Надежда Лыкова (3 Ноя 2015)

Добрый день! У свекрови, 1947 года рождения, ро результатам РКТ дали описание:физиологический лордоз поясничного отдела позвоночника выпрямлен. Сколиоз 1 ст. Тела позвонков не изменены. Костная структура умеренно неоднородная-определяются дегенеративно -дистрофические изменения. Контуры их неровные, нечеткие, выраженные краевые костные разрастания (множественные остеофиты). На уровне L2-L3 визуализируется медиальный остеофит до 8 мм, вдающийся в просвет спинномозгового канала. Выраженное снижение высоты дисков l2-S1. Признаки дегенерации дисков в виде эффекта вакуум-феномена на уровне L2-S1/ 
Сейчас постоянная тупая боль в поясничном отделе, отдающие в правое бедро. Мышцы бедра напряжены. Боль появилась при резком повороте вв марте 2015 года. МРТ делать противопоказано, так ка в правой ноге не удалена металлическая конструкция после сложного перелома.
Прием диклофенака, мелоксикама (15 мг), уколы афлутопа боли не снижает.
Подскажите лечение, перспективы развития


----------



## La murr (3 Ноя 2015)

*Надежда Лыкова*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Надежда Лыкова (3 Ноя 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Надежда Лыкова*, здравствуйте!
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> ...


У нас только диск. Он не открывается.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Ноя 2015)

Уколы никакие ненужны, тем более Алфлутопа. А вот снимки МРТ хорошо бы посмотреть..


----------



## Надежда Лыкова (4 Ноя 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Уколы никакие ненужны, тем более Алфлутопа. А вот снимки МРТ хорошо бы посмотреть..


Так МРТ делать нельзя, в правой ноге металлоконструкция после перелома не удалена. 
И хондрогард не нужен?


----------

